# vacuum diagram?



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone have the vacuum diagram to a 99 v6? i replaced the lines and want to make sure i put them back in the right spot... or a pic of on top and under the vacuum solenoid board would be great. the reason 
i ask for it is because the picture on passat world show the line running from that vacuum part at the front of the intake manifold to a part on top of the vacuum board where my gf's car had it oem running to the T under the board and also she doesnt have the blue/black check valve like in the other picture.
after replacing all the lines the car started right up then 20 minutes later it took over 3 times to start, rough idled for a few seconds and now has a whistling sound when warming up... after it goes to 800 rpm there is no noise.

_Modified by handsome rob is taken at 6:32 PM 11-24-2009_


_Modified by handsome rob is taken at 6:33 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: vacuum diagram? (handsome rob is taken)*

There is a vacuum diagram under the hood of the car.
Where is the vacuum accumulator? That line may be leaking unmetered air into the intake, causing there to be a lean mix.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

on her car there is no diagram. i looked all over. the accumulator works fine. i tested it with a mityvac and it holds vacuum. 
also how in the hell do you get to the hard vaccum line that goes to the TB? i tried to reach back there and couldnt do it...


_Modified by handsome rob is taken at 9:35 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*

I will take a picture of mine tomorrow and post it. Was out of town for the extended weekend.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*

From next to the grille on the bumper cover:


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

You my friend are a saint.... thank you very much. She definatly does not have that diagram on her car...

Secondly has anyone found any good sources for a new IMT valve? The cheapest I found was $205. Hers lets the actuator move half way by the time it holds in place.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*

Maybe replacing the vacuum line will fix it. Careful on the spring behind it.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

i replaced the line and pulled it off. not sure if thats how its supposed to act though. would have thought it holds vacuum through the whle range of motion.


----------



## hbbowman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (tryin2vw)*

Does anyone know if this is the same vacuum diagram for a 2001 Audi A4 2.8? I have the same problem with mine, i.e. no diagram under the hood. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: (hbbowman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hbbowman* »_Does anyone know if this is the same vacuum diagram for a 2001 Audi A4 2.8? I have the same problem with mine, i.e. no diagram under the hood. 
Thanks,
Brian

yes it is


----------

